# Keine MTB Trails in Darmstadt?



## iRider (31. Dezember 2020)

Moin,

kann leider nur die Überschrift dieses Artikels im DE sehen.
Keine neuen Trails für Mountainbiker im Darmstädter Wald​Mountainbiker und Spaziergänger werden sich auch weiterhin die Waldwege teilen müssen. Warum die Stadt Darmstadt in Zukunft auch keine gesonderten Strecken ausweisen wird.

Hat einer mehr Infos? Danke!


----------



## Flauschinator (3. April 2021)

Gude,
Hatte den Artikel seinerzeit auch gelesen, weil ich zufällig die Printausgabe in die Finger bekommen hatte.
Ich versuchs mal aus dem Gedächtnis wiederzugeben:
Es gibt wohl beim städtischen Forstamt einen Herrn, der Trails befürwortet, aber hinsichtlich Zuständigkeiten ist wohl noch das ein oder andere unklar bzw. einige andere Stellen (wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe u.a. Hessenforst) sind wohl dagegen. 
Aktuell sind bei uns die gebauten Trails ja alles Schwarzbauten, das müsste dann mal in legale Bahnen gelenkt werden.

Aus meiner Sicht bräuchte es da mal einen Verein als Ansprechpartner für die offiziellen Stellen und dann müsste man mit denen, die Trails jetzt schon befürworten das Gespräch suchen um sich Unterstützung auch für den Dialog mit den Stellen, die bisher dagegen sind zu holen.
Die Erfahrung von anderswo zeigt, dass Vorhaben für Legalisierungen von Trails meist erfolgreicher sind, wenn Biker sich organisieren und die Verwaltung eine Anlaufstelle hat, an die sie sich wenden kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

